# Small (30-35') monohull bareboat charters in the Bahamas?



## jeremiahblatz

Hi! Long time member, first thread.

My wife and I have done a couple of bareboat charters. We'd like to go to the Bahamas to do some diving, and also try out sailing with just the two of us. It's be great if we could combine those two into one trip. However, looking around charter sites, I'm not seeing anything under 41 feet in the Bahamas. Is there anywhere that will rent a smaller (30-35') monohull in the Bahamas? (If not, re there other Caribbean destinations with good diving where you can get a smaller monohull for a week?)


----------



## oldmanmirage

I'd love to find something like that myself. Hopefully someone will chime in. My wife doesn't dive but we'd love to find a reasonably priced charter in a boat similar to ours.


----------



## 22catcapri

jeremiahblatz said:


> Hi! Long time member, first thread.
> 
> My wife and I have done a couple of bareboat charters. We'd like to go to the Bahamas to do some diving, and also try out sailing with just the two of us. It's be great if we could combine those two into one trip. However, looking around charter sites, I'm not seeing anything under 41 feet in the Bahamas. Is there anywhere that will rent a smaller (30-35') monohull in the Bahamas? (If not, re there other Caribbean destinations with good diving where you can get a smaller monohull for a week?)


British Virgin Islands...Maggie and I don't dive there, but others do. We bareboat there, just the two of us. We are both 68. Here is a company we have used and will continue to do so. These are the smaller vessels...https://www.bviyachtcharters.com/british-virgin-islands/bvi-monohulls/?type=314&pass=


----------



## jeremiahblatz

+1 to BVI Yacht Charters, I chartered with them a few years ago and had a great time, and they also have a couple small boats. 

When we were last in the BVIs, it was shortly after Irma & Maria, and it was like someone had taken a cosmic Scotch Brite pad to the seafloor. I asked someone who had recently come back from the BVIs and they said the coral was coming back. So, probably a better destination to bring non diving friends for at least the next few years.


----------



## sadpekina2

Bachelorette party on a yacht - Boat Rental by Owner look more here. There are low prices and maybe you will find something suitable.


----------

